
The World’s Most Beautiful Mathematical Equation - l33tbro
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/15/opinion/sunday/the-worlds-most-beautiful-mathematical-equation.html?_r=0
======
paulddraper
Vague title.

Scientists studied "math beauty" and found that brain activity matched "art
beauty".

Out of 60 equations, the fifteen mathematicians agreed that Euler's identity
was the most beautiful, and Ramanujan's infinite series for 1/pi was the
ugliest.

